# Bilder überblenden durch verflüssigen?



## Acidflash (2. Dezember 2005)

hi @ all

es ist mal wieder Zeit, dass ihr mir einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben müsst.
Ich habe vor ein Bild zu verflüssigen, also dass durch verzerren und co. aussieht als würd es sich in Wasser verwandeln und sich dann daraus ein neues Bild bildet(Wortspiel).
Das Wasser würde ich wohl mit fraktalen Störungen und Kaustiks realisieren(falls ihr da ne bessere idee habt, her damit). Doch nur wie gehts weiter, einfach die Ebenen nur mit transparenz ein und ausblenden sieht doch eher billig aus. also was tun?


----------



## zirag (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi
Ich würde erstmal die Animation für das "Wasser" machen, Also von einem weißem Bild so animieren, dass es so aussieht wie Wasser.
Dann das ganze als Displacement Map benutzen auf Bild 1 von 0% - 100% und bei Bild 2 ab der Position wo Bild 1 auf 100% ist dann von 100% auf 0%. Dann noch die Transparenz der beiden Bilder animiert anpassen .

Ich habs nicht ausprobiert, ist nur ein Gedanke von mir, wie es klappen könnte 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Acidflash (2. Dezember 2005)

ja genau da liegt ja mein Problem, ich weiss wie ich Wasser oder zumindest das was ich halt brauche erstelle , aber nicht wie man das aus einem Bild entstehen lässt. desweiteren wie nennt sich displacement map in der deutschen version?


----------



## zirag (2. Dezember 2005)

In AFX findest du das unter Effekt --> Verzerren --> Versetzen

Wie funktioniert das: 
Du erstellst deine WasserAni in einer Komp. . Dann erstellst du eine neue Komp. , lädst deine Bilder da rein und Komp1, wobei du Komp1 ausblendest (auf das Auge in der Zeitleiste ) Und dann den oben genannten Effekt, und im Effektfenster wählst du unter Verschiebungsebene "Komp1" 

Ist eigentlich nicht schwer 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2005)

Und wenn das nicht zum gewünschten Effekt führt, vielleicht zwei Wasser-Ebenen benutzen.
Eine zum Ausfaden, die zweite zum Einfaden.

Oder Du machst erst ne Komp mit dem normalen Cross-Fade und diese lässt Du an der
Fade-Stelle mit dem Wasser-Displacement in nem neuen Komp verwischen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Acidflash (2. Dezember 2005)

Ja super, is zwar nicht ganz so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte, aber das gab mir einige Denkanstöße um mein Vorhaben umsetzen zu können.

also vielen dank schonmal


----------



## chmee (2. Dezember 2005)

Achja, ne Wasser ani kannst Du doch mit den caustics herstellen.
Oder hier: http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae26_e.html

mfg chmee


----------

